# βουλωμένο γράμμα διαβάζεις



## nickel (Jul 8, 2010)

Με αφορμή το παρακάτω:



daeman said:


> Τέτοιους πολιτικούς χρειαζόμαστε, έξυπνους και προφήτες, να διαβάζουν βουλωμένο γράμμα μνημόνιο...



Στο ΛΚΝ:
*διαβάζω βουλωμένο γράμμα*, έχω αυξημένη ικανότητα να αντιλαμβάνομαι γρήγορα, πράγματα δυσδιάκριτα ή δυσνόητα.

Όμως χρησιμοποιείται συχνά και ειρωνικά. 
λέγεται ειρωνικά σε κάποιον που ανακάλυψε το προφανές

Στον Κοραή:
*διαβάζω βουλωμένο γράμμα* = to see through things, to get to the heart of things: _Τι σπίρτο είναι αυτή η γυναίκα! Βουλωμένο γράμμα διαβάζει! = This woman is really sharp; she gets to the heart of things!_

Εμένα τώρα μου έρχεται το «You're quite the mind reader», που έχει μια δόση ειρωνείας, αλλά είμαι σίγουρος ότι υπάρχουν καλύτερα.


----------



## jurgarden (Jul 9, 2010)

Master of the obvious...


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 9, 2010)

jurgarden said:


> Master of the obvious...


Πολύ καλό. Νομίζω ότι είναι στο ίδιο πνεύμα, απλώς λίγο περισσότερο λόγιο από το "βουλωμένο γράμμα".


----------



## nickel (Sep 27, 2012)

Earion said:


> Δεν διευκρινίζεται, αλλά υπονοείται: μαζί με τα βιβλία ασφαλώς θα διάβαζε και *βουλωμένα γράμματα*. Έχουμε νήμα γι' αυτό;



Νήμα έχουμε. Αρκετές συνεισφορές δεν έχουμε.


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 28, 2012)

Όχι ακριβές, αλλά το παραθέτω εδώ ως παρεμφερή ικανότητα. 

Read between the lines. 

Και ένα που μου ήρθε μόλις: to get the gist of something


----------



## nickel (Sep 28, 2012)

*Aren't you the clever one?*

Όχι, δεν το λέω εσένα, Άζι. Το λέω σαν αντίστοιχο του ειρωνικού «Βουλωμένο γράμμα διαβάζεις».


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 28, 2012)

Ίσως *you must be inside my head!*


----------

